# Sailing Barge 'Dawn'



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Did anyone watch a programme called 'The Lost Routes of Britain' on BBC 4 last night.
it was a very interesting do***entary with Griff Rhys-Jones, starring the _Dawn,_ a Thames 'Stakie' barge. _Dawn_ is the last surviving stakie barge, built in 1897, she has been completely restored and looks to be in terrific condition.
The programme followed her progress as she loaded bales of hay off a jetty in Great Wigbrough, then being sailed up the Thames to St Katherines Dock where she was unloaded.
The trip mirrored the thousands that she made during her working life bringing hay and bricks into London, and apparently returning with tons of horse manure which was spread on the fields to fertilize them for the production of more hay, the perfect trade!
A lovely do***entary, which showed every aspect of sailing and life aboard one of London's thousands of such craft.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Did anyone watch a programme called 'The Lost Routes of Britain' on BBC 4 last night.
> it was a very interesting do***entary with Griff Rhys-Jones, starring the _Dawn,_ a Thames 'Stakie' barge. _Dawn_ is the last surviving stakie barge, built in 1897, she has been completely restored and looks to be in terrific condition.
> The programme followed her progress as she loaded bales of hay off a jetty in Great Wigbrough, then being sailed up the Thames to St Katherines Dock where she was unloaded.
> The trip mirrored the thousands that she made during her working life bringing hay and bricks into London, and apparently returning with tons of horse manure which was spread on the fields to fertilize them for the production of more hay, the perfect trade!
> A lovely do***entary, which showed every aspect of sailing and life aboard one of London's thousands of such craft.


Was a very interesting program, changed a lot since I last run out of London. St Kaths Dock all trendy flats now, none of the old pubs around I bet.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Sorry I missed it!

On this subject, AP Herbert's book "The Singing Swan" is an absolute must-read.

Authoritative and beautifully written.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The term “Stakie barge was unknown to me so I looked it up. For others equally ignorant this is what I found: shallow draft Thames swim-headed barge that often carried hay in her hold rising as much as 13 feet above deck. The mate was often perched on top of the cargo so as to shout directions to the helmsman.

Dawn in Pat's photograph doesn't look swim-headed though...


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I took a group of kids on Dawn for a week around 1970 during a period I spent on the beach. She was said to be a stackie, but wasn't a swim head. This is not unusual. I think swim head sailormen were an earlier breed, although lighters continued to be designed that way as they tow well.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

For AP Herbert's Ode to the Bowline, please see Norticle Poetry.

It is essential learning for first year apprentice and disillusioned old salt alike.

Best,

BY


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Did anyone watch a programme called 'The Lost Routes of Britain' on BBC 4 last night.
> it was a very interesting do***entary with Griff Rhys-Jones, starring the _Dawn,_ a Thames 'Stakie' barge. _Dawn_ is the last surviving stakie barge, built in 1897, she has been completely restored and looks to be in terrific condition.
> The programme followed her progress as she loaded bales of hay off a jetty in Great Wigbrough, then being sailed up the Thames to St Katherines Dock where she was unloaded.
> The trip mirrored the thousands that she made during her working life bringing hay and bricks into London, and apparently returning with tons of horse manure which was spread on the fields to fertilize them for the production of more hay, the perfect trade!
> A lovely do***entary, which showed every aspect of sailing and life aboard one of London's thousands of such craft.


Yes I wached it Pat and found it very enjoyable, I know she sailed up river on tide but did I detect a motor on entering st Katherines ? Brought back memories of general Steam ships in that area of London dockland. Promised myself a trip up & down Thames to see the many changes off & on river,must be thirty years since I did it last
Stuart H


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually it is 'Stackie' - Stack o'hay...Dawn was not a swim-head..
Stan


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

I watched also and likewise detected water coming out of stern, via exhausts?
also when going through Thames Barrier; maybe the program was not so authentic as the makers were trying to suggest.
regards


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I think most old sailing vessels have an engine fitted nowadays pensioner,for safety reasons I guess,when they carry passengers.
They must have been hard to sail..I,ve read Stan,s accounts of his days in sailing barges so I know that to be true.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes Pat, I watched the program and I found it very interesting.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Pat and John,
I saw the first 15 minutes then I had to go out but what I did see 
was disillusionment!!
I have seen Dawn many times since 1935 -I think she has been 
converted and restored three times during her latter years..
Now she looks like an icecream van with her latest colour scheme..
Her masts,mainsprit and bow sprit are metal but her sails are brown
which is authentic.
Originally all sailing barges had masts etc made from Oregon pine and 
either varnished or painted a pleasing colour.
I was similarly disappointed when I saw Cambria recently following her
million pounds restoration..
I am open to criticism by stating this but I cannot erase memories of 
how they used to be.. Red sails in the sunset!!
A wondrous sight to see a fleet of sailing barges underway...
Matches are still held annually during June in the Thames,Medway,Orwell
and Blackwater - about a dozen sailing barges take part in them..
Regards,
Stan


----------

